
Algebra, Asimov, and Missing Steps - CarolineW
http://math-blog.com/algebra-asimov-and-missing-steps/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I had assumed from the title and given Asimov's personal behavior that this
was referring to this kind of "missing stair":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missing_stair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missing_stair)

